# Webstart oder Applet



## the_real_boiler (20. Aug 2010)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich möchte Java als Transportmedium im Browser für meine native Applikation nutzen. Dazu habe ich ein kleines Testapplet geschrieben was aus einer DLL eine Testfunktion aufruft. Funktioniert soweit wunderbar allerdings mit 2 Warnhinweisen. Den ersten mit der Vetrauenswürdigen Herkunft finde ich noch ok, den zweiten mit der unsicheren Komponente nicht mehr. Nicht das ich gegen solche Dinge bin, aber ich muss dafür sorge tragen das es nicht allzu komplizert oder abschreckend wirkt. Deshalb zwei Fragen:
1. Ist das verhalten über den Webstart anders oder kommen da genau die gleichen zwei Meldungen?
2. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit JAVA als Transportmedium zu nutzen?

Danke und Gruß im vorraus.
Mario


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Aug 2010)

Soweit ich weiß greifen bei der Verwendung von Webstart genau die gleichen Sicherheitsmechanismen wie bei Applets. Alle Java-Programme, die über den Browser oder den Webstart-Mechanismus heruntergeladen werden müssen signiert sein, um erweiterte Rechte für den Zugriff auf das System des Benutzers zu erlangen.


----------



## the_real_boiler (21. Aug 2010)

Ich hab die Geschichte für einen Test mit Webstart umgeschrieben. Läuft soweit von der Platte ohne Probleme (ein Dialog bisher weniger  ) wenn ich das jnlp direkt anklicke. Im Browser (Firefox und IE) funktioniert das ganze nicht. Es funktionieren aber auch andere Webstart Programme wie http://www.flyingguns.com/ nicht (Firefox bietet mir an das jnlp zu Speicher oder mit Java Webstart zu öffnen). Im Task-Manager sehe ich einen javaws Prozess - es geschieht aber nichts. Ist das ein bekanntest Problem?


----------

